# Saratoga NY Homestead For Sale



## Mrs. Weasly (Jul 31, 2009)

With regret, we're selling our upstate NY home and property. 439K. 2900 sq ft home and 5 acres, with 2 small barns, chicken coop. Pond, fruit trees--sme mature, some new. Approx. 1.5 acres wetland; the rest useable. Soil variable; we use raised beds. Plenty of browse/grazing for our small herd of goats. 

The house, built in 2005, would be easily adaptable to communal/multi-family living--2200 sq ft on main floor, 700 sq ft finished upstairs, and 2200 sq ft unfinished basement (dry, poured floor and walls). 

Saratoga Springs, NY is a great little city with a vibrant downtown, 3 hours from Boston, NYC, and Montreal. Tourist destination all year round. 

Details and pictures here: http://fsbo.com/Buyers/ListingDetail.aspx?id=164161&cntry=US&s=NY&cty=Saratoga+Springs 

Best to contact me through FSBO listing; however I will make an effort to check my PMs here too. Thanks for looking!


----------

